# Van Gogh Kennel



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

There was a time I was considering getting a dog from them. Are they still breeding? I can't find their site anymore. 

Thanks


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

I tried contacting them several times by email about 9 months ago when I was looking for a puppy and never got a response.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't believe Claudia is breeding at the moment. If you let me know what you're looking for, we may be able to refer you elsewhere.


----------

